# GranTurismo 4's Photo Mode



## Battou (Sep 3, 2007)

Any one here play around with that?

*EDIT*
After discussion with a moderator we came to the conclution this should go here. For those who are curious as to what these are, They are in the simplest terms, photos from a simulator. It's a side quest (for lack of a better way of saying it) on a video game. The games primary function is that of a racing game, this function was added so players of the game could take pictures of their favorite cars and what not and print them out on their home computer, I just took it to a diffrent level as one of my primary photographic interests is automotive. The games creator is such a sticler for accuracy the side quest is almost as realilistic a simulaton as the game it self. The images are created on a video game as opposed to actual photography methods but, given that one does need some photography insight to get good results due to the photo mode working in the same manner as a dSLR I play around with it a lot as a means of composition R&D.


----------



## Battou (Dec 2, 2007)

Part of the reason I ask, is I am curious as to if any one here considers it a feasible form of Photography requiring atleast a little shooting ability to get good images or if it's nothing more than a glorified screencap that any one can do?


Well, some reasent pics for any one interested, these are the images I use to create the GT4 desktops I use.


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## RKW3 (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool shots, I love gran turismo. In fact I took a few a long time ago:


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 9, 2007)

i guess, i personally would see it as a glorified screencap because theres no REAL photography involved.. but thats just my opinion, and they still look great. I would say it still takes skill to do them, but not really photography skill as much as game control skill to get the "camera" in the right position


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)

RKW3 I like that shot of the Silverado



shorty6049 said:


> i guess, i personally would see it as a glorified screencap because theres no REAL photography involved.. but thats just my opinion, and they still look great. I would say it still takes skill to do them, but not really photography skill as much as game control skill to get the "camera" in the right position



In this aspect there is a camera and you have near full controll over it. Pending witch section you use the user has full control over things like aprature, frame rotation, shutter speed (race only), focus (provided you use Manual), there are a couple lens filter options, camera location (full in PM, 64 preset pov's in race), subject position (PM only), and then some. One would have to try it to truely see just how close it is.  

It's not perfect, but it's close. There are some flaws, during the Race Photos DOF gets a little off due to other vehicles being considered as a part of the BG and there is no panning ability.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah, i've used it before and its really cool, but as much as i'd LIKE to call it real photography, i just cant.  BUT, that doesnt mean it doesnt take some skill to get it to look good.


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> yeah, i've used it before and its really cool, but as much as i'd LIKE to call it real photography, i just cant.  BUT, that doesnt mean it doesnt take some skill to get it to look good.



Ah, I was under the asumption you had not used it before. Never the less, Yeah I too have a hard time calling it real photography as well, that is why I had a hard time trying to figure out where to put this. LaFoto and I sent a handful of PM's back and fourth brainstorming about location for just that reason.

What do ya got?


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 9, 2007)

i havent used it in a long time, and it was on my ps2 (are you using it on ps3?) so i had no way of uploading the pictures to my computer, but i did play around with it a little, it was fun


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> i havent used it in a long time, and it was on my ps2 (are you using it on ps3?) so i had no way of uploading the pictures to my computer, but i did play around with it a little, it was fun



I'm using a PS2 and a twenty dollar USB storage device.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 9, 2007)

oh, ic, i have a  ps3 so maybe if i buy the game for that, i'll do more with it.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree with shorty, seems more like a glorified screenshot.


----------



## RKW3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I wouldn't call it real "photography" either, but it sure is a pretty fun simulator.


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm a Forza man, sorry.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 10, 2007)

ok... GT vs. FORZA, the battle begins NOW! lol...


----------



## eravedesigns (Dec 10, 2007)

great another battle...brb I gotta start up photoshop to edit someones pics hehe


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 11, 2007)

Forza 2 has been proven to have a better graphic simulator over the GT line, the GT line uses more vectors (or somehting liek that) and creates more shiny eye candy, but is less of a true representation, also the backgrounds SUCK (look at that crowd of people) Also the Xbox gets a HUGE advantage in pressure sensitive triggers rather than either pressed-or-not-pressed buttons on the PS2/PS3 (unless you use a wheel and pedal system)

lets keep this one friendly though, no name calling or seriously getting upset, that other argument was one to be ashamed of, this one will be in all good fun


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 11, 2007)

dude... dont start this. but, just so you have your facts straight, the ps2 controller DOES have pressure sensitive buttons (not the triggers, but x,triangle, circle, square) but ps3's controller has pressure sensitive triggers, so -I- win... end of story. please resume your thread. and dslrnoob.... play nice! erave was just kidding about that.


----------



## Battou (Dec 11, 2007)

Guys that is not why I started this thread, If it was to become a GT forza debate it should have happened wile it was in Off topic chat, but now that it has been moved it should stick to the simulated images.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 11, 2007)

i completely agree, and appologize. We're PMing each other and trying to sort this out...   i have been trying to play some ps2 games on my ps3 though (on a 32 inch LCD tv) and the video quality seems really low and not sharp at all... do know know if i should expect something like that jsut becase the tv is bigger or something? i want to try that photo thing, but i was really disheartened by the quality...


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 11, 2007)

err I mean......... the concept of completely rendered digital photography is intriguing. I haven't played with the photo mode in GT (because I don't own the game) but it is quite interesting that it gives you that much control. The "photo" mode on Sega GT 2002 (old game that used to come bundled with some Xboxes) was really crappy, you pushed a button during a replay and it took a screen shot, no control or anyhting. Despite the control I would not call rendered photography real photography, but possibly a different medium of art.


----------



## Battou (Dec 11, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> i completely agree, and appologize. We're PMing each other and trying to sort this out...   i have been trying to play some ps2 games on my ps3 though (on a 32 inch LCD tv) and the video quality seems really low and not sharp at all... do know know if i should expect something like that jsut becase the tv is bigger or something? i want to try that photo thing, but i was really disheartened by the quality...



If the screen is capable of 1080i I would try that, but I have been disenchanted with flat screen LCD quality in general for a wile.



DSLR noob said:


> err I mean......... the concept of completely rendered digital photography is intriguing. I haven't played with the photo mode in GT (because I don't own the game) but it is quite interesting that it gives you that much control. The "photo" mode on Sega GT 2002 (old game that used to come bundled with some Xboxes) was really crappy, you pushed a button during a replay and it took a screen shot, no control or anyhting. Despite the control I would not call rendered photography real photography, but possibly a different medium of art.



I'll get a picture of the photomode layout so you can see how the options are laidout.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 11, 2007)

well... its capable of 720, but the ps3 can output in 1080 if it wants... i'll have to look into it though, becasue all my ps3 games look great on it, but when i try playign ps2 stuff, they look really bad...  i've hooked up the ps2 to my tv before though and had the same results so i dont think its the ps2 emulator in the ps3 acting up or anything... and i'm using hdmi too, so i dont know.. i'm going to try it out in a few minutes and see if i can figure anything out... i'll report back!


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 11, 2007)

how do i get into photo mode?


----------



## Battou (Dec 11, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> how do i get into photo mode?



The Photomode photomode is located in the upper left corner I think as photo travel

Photodrive photomode is located in any one of the track halls. The places you can go to for single races and practice. and their around the map near the corners. "Original circuts", "real circuts" and what not, I don't use them very much as they are solo stuff using Game play graphics

Replay photomode, the race replay needs to be saved and viewed in the replay theater, during the replay hit the select button to bring up the options, the draw back is it freezes the frame and you have to use shutter speed to show speed as opposed to panning. it also works on game play graphics so longer shots work better but close can be done if done right.

your video quality issue may be you have alreddy gotten accustomed to the PS3 capibilities, but if that where the case the images shown here would be the same to you, I don't know.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 11, 2007)

any idea how to save an image from the game onto my ps3? or get it onto my computer from there? i tried doing the save to memory card thing, and it somehow put the photo somewhere but i have no idea where because it wasnt in my photos on the ps3 or anything...


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 11, 2007)

scratch that, i figured it out. New question. is there a way to make these higher quality? also, how do i take photos during a race like yours?


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 11, 2007)

this is kinda fun. I'd like to see if the next gran turismo game for ps3 has an even better version of this, because that would be pretty cool.
heres one more for now-


----------



## RKW3 (Dec 11, 2007)

To get pics during a race, save the instant replay after a race, and then go to the "replay center" to open and watch that saved replay.

Once there I'm pretty sure you press SELECT to open the photo mode. 

Anyways I think that's how it's done I havn't played in a REALLY long time though haha.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 11, 2007)

Its got its limitations, but you have many many real life photo shooting options and full manual. Its pretty fun. I did these like 2 years ago, just dug them out.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 12, 2007)

How did ya guys do that?..prt screen or by a camera!


----------



## Battou (Dec 12, 2007)

Robstar1619 said:


> How did ya guys do that?..prt screen or by a camera!



None of the above, it's a function of the game, I have some pics showing how to access it and whatnot but I have not had the time to gewt them all uploaded to PB yet. 

I'll post'em soon as I can.

Screencaps showing aspects

how much controll had in PM  

vehicle and camera positioning
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2689.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2690.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2698.jpg

camera adjustability and option screens
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2691.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2692.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2693.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2694.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2695.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2696.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2697.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2699.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2700.jpg
Focus button^

Location of photomodes

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2702.jpg
(race photomode, solo) Press select during replay
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2706.jpg
(race Photomode) Press select during replay
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2707.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2708.jpg

race mode pm (It's trimmed down signigificantly)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2709.jpg
default camera #2
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2715.jpg
with a little adjusting
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/GT4 Pics/Screencap photos/100_2718.jpg


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 12, 2007)

I still dont get it:blushing:...is it pc game you have or PS?


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok i found how to do it!...just had to go through the thread first.
I will try this out aswell


----------



## Battou (Dec 12, 2007)

Robstar1619 said:


> I still dont get it:blushing:...is it pc game you have or PS?


Sorry, I was editing when you posted

resent shots, some where done from the demonstration pics I was taking
































He retaliated


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 12, 2007)

nr.2 and 3 is my fav:thumbup:


----------

